# ENWorld blocking my Internet address!



## DrSpunj (Jun 18, 2014)

Starting about 2 weeks ago I found I couldn't get to ENWorld on my computer or portable devices from home. At first I just thought the site was down for maintenance for a few days but then realized I could connect fine at work.

I have been working with my ISP today troubleshooting the problem thinking maybe they for some reason had it blacklisted or banned but we traced the connection and the link is actually being blocked at ENWorld, at the cyberstreet server/address. Using a different address there's no problem connecting but with my Internet address it's blocked. I have fiber optic to my house so I have a static address.

I'm a long time supporter and monthly subscriber and want to visit regularly to check up on D&D5e so how do I get my Internet address unbanned/unblocked/unblacklisted at cyberstreet?

Help please! 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Umbran (Jun 18, 2014)

From your description, it is not clear to me if you are being blocked by cyberstreet, or by EN World.

One of the common techniques of restricting spammers is to block the IP they are coming from.  Most home users have their IPs change occasionally as your ISP rotates things around.  The end result is that every once in a while, a user can end up with an IP used by a spammer that has been blacklisted.

It is not within my power to fix the situation.  You'll have to talk to one of the admins.  [MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 18, 2014)

"Blocked" is unfortunately a bit too vague to diagnose.  Could you be more specific on what you see when you try to go to www.enworld.org?  Do you just get a blank page, a 'page not found', an error message, a message saying you're blocked?  It could be anything from an anti-spam measure to a broken router somewhere between you and the server, or any number of other things.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 18, 2014)

Morrus said:


> "Blocked" is unfortunately a bit too vague to diagnose.  Could you be more specific on what you see when you try to go to www.enworld.org?  Do you just get a blank page, a 'page not found', an error message, a message saying you're blocked?  It could be anything from an anti-spam measure to a broken router somewhere between you and the server, or any number of other things.




I can send you a couple TraceRoutes that helped us figure out it was my IP. I'll have to do that tonight when I'm home since I don't have them here at work.

While on the phone with my ISP and doing troubleshooting they finally had me unhook my router and hook my computer directly up to wall/fiber optic system. When I did that EN World came up right away so my ISP figured it was my Apple Airport router.

So then I worked with Apple and they helped me determine that when my router is in place I have one IP address, and when I take the router out and reauthenticate with my ISP they give me a different IP address. When I put the router back in the chain I get my original IP address.

The Apple guy had me run TraceRoutes both ways, with the router (where I can't get to ENWorld) and without it (where I can get through). The TraceRoutes are identical except the very last step which was cyberstreet and only appeared without the router when I got through.

So I figured I'd have to get you my IP specifically and see what you could find out on your end. I just didn't want to post it here openly to avoid any mischief.

Is there a preferred email you'd like me to use, Morrus? Or send them as a message through ENWorld itself or what?

EDIT: Oh, and to your question when I'm using Safari it just says server not responding and when I use Firefox it says request timed out.

Thanks!


----------



## darjr (Jun 18, 2014)

[MENTION=1]Morrus[/MENTION]; Please CC me on the ip address.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 18, 2014)

*Sent!*

I just sent Morrus a private message with all the info I have and the exact error messages I get using Safari and Firefox.

Thanks


----------



## DrSpunj (Jun 25, 2014)

I'm at work and checking the front page. It hit me I hadn't seen any subscription replies to this thread so I wanted to follow-up on things.

I sent the private message to Morrus directly. Is there anything else I can do?

Thanks!


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 10, 2014)

I'm back in Iowa from a vacation to the warmer parts of Florida and wanted to check in and see if anything had changed here.

I know with the launch of D&D 5e this isn't a major priority for EN World but that's exactly why I really want to be able to visit EN World from home; so I can look through the threads and participate in the discussions.

Please let me know if there's anything I can do to help solve this at the ISP, cyberstreet or EN World levels.

Thanks much!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 11, 2014)

I've honestly no idea.  We have no software installed that would block you like that.  The only IP blocking thing we have is the banning tool, which gives people a banned message but they can still physically see the site.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 11, 2014)

Bummer, I was really hoping the traceroutes I sent you with and without the block would help pinpoint the problem. From my end all I see is the timeouts in the browsers at the last leg of the traceroute at the cyberstreet.
As requested earlier in the thread I sent the same info to darjr today so he could check things out on his end.

I'm not sure how often the IPs get changed by my ISP. If this doesn't clear up before long I'll try checking with them I guess.


----------



## Nagol (Jul 11, 2014)

DrSpunj said:


> Bummer, I was really hoping the traceroutes I sent you with and without the block would help pinpoint the problem. From my end all I see is the timeouts in the browsers at the last leg of the traceroute at the cyberstreet.
> As requested earlier in the thread I sent the same info to darjr today so he could check things out on his end.
> 
> I'm not sure how often the IPs get changed by my ISP. If this doesn't clear up before long I'll try checking with them I guess.




With many ISPs you can force a change by resetting/turning off the router.  Otherwise give tech-support a call -- they can almost certainly force a new one.


----------



## DrSpunj (Jul 12, 2014)

Not sure what he did but *darjr* fixed it! I'm thrilled to be typing this from home without having having to unplug my router. 

Thanks to everyone taking time to look into this and helping me out!


----------



## Morrus (Jul 12, 2014)

Woohoo!


----------



## rangerjohn (Jul 15, 2015)

I am having a similar issue.  When I attempt to log in through the home page, it times out.  When I did a search about the issue this page came up.  However I still can't access the home page even from this page.  Or now that I try it, any other page, on the site.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 15, 2015)

rangerjohn said:


> I am having a similar issue.  When I attempt to log in through the home page, it times out.  When I did a search about the issue this page came up.  However I still can't access the home page even from this page.  Or now that I try it, any other page, on the site.




No, that's everyone the last couple of days. Something screwy going on.  It's not just you, don't worry.


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Jul 16, 2015)

Oh good ... I've been getting a lot of 504 errors (gateway timeout) trying to access the site (been reloading for 45 minutes trying to log in to post this) for the past few days.  Good to know it's not just me, as all my other web pages load fine.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 16, 2015)

Olgar Shiverstone said:


> Oh good ... I've been getting a lot of 504 errors (gateway timeout) trying to access the site (been reloading for 45 minutes trying to log in to post this) for the past few days.  Good to know it's not just me, as all my other web pages load fine.




Well the issues have only been since yesterday (about 16 hours from this post), so if you've been having trouble the past few days it might be something at your end. I'm hoping darjr is able to see what's going on - it was pretty sudden in starting, and nothing had changed just before it.


----------



## Grumbln (Jul 16, 2015)

I'm also having issues with 504 Gateway Time-out errors. I can get to the forums... sometimes. I checked my internet history and the earliest I can see this starting is June 22.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jul 16, 2015)

I also got Gateway 504 errors for about three hours this afternoon (1-4 pm eastern US timezone).  But the site is accessible now.


----------



## Gadget (Jul 16, 2015)

Grumbln said:


> I'm also having issues with 504 Gateway Time-out errors. I can get to the forums... sometimes. I checked my internet history and the earliest I can see this starting is June 22.




ditto for me, although it just stared yesterday.


----------



## Votan (Jul 16, 2015)

Yeah, last night a good chunk of today.  Not sure what was up


----------



## Rune (Jul 17, 2015)

I got a few "Gateway Timeout" pages a couple of days ago and had many attempts just never load. For a long time today, I kept getting a "403 Forbidden" page.


----------



## Morrus (Jul 17, 2015)

The issues which caused the downtime for the last day or so have hopefully been fixed now.


----------



## RogueAgnt (Apr 18, 2016)

I know this thread has been long stale but I'm having the same issue.  I actually had to ask on a FB group if enworld was still around because links kept coming up in google searches, but everytime I tried to go to one the browser would time out.  It's been this way for almost 2 months (since I started playing D&D again).  Today I tried from my phone and the site came up, it also comes up from my work, which got me doing some actual trouble shooting.  My traceroute and tcptraceroute from my house end at the same hop (which isn't actually cyber street, its fplfn.net).  

I called cyberstreet because I thought they might be easier to get in touch with the right person as opposed to FPL fibernet.  Fixed with a 5 minute phone call!  They had my netblock null routed.  I'm floored, but THUMBS UP for cyberstreet support!


----------

